# Is the HTP 200tlp any good ?



## Cr2348455 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Has anyone used this welder.  Manual gives a note about low frequency on pulse mode that could interfere with a pacemaker and automatic hoods.  Also says some individuals may find the low frequency uncomfortable. 
Thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 6, 2021)

I would be cautious about using any welder, especially a modern inverter type, around anyone with a pacemaker
-Mark


----------



## Cr2348455 (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks Mark


----------



## ahazi (Feb 7, 2021)

Cr2348455 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Has anyone used this welder.  Manual gives a note about low frequency on pulse mode that could interfere with a pacemaker and automatic hoods.  Also says some individuals may find the low frequency uncomfortable.
> Thanks


I have the HTP Pro pulse 200 and I love it. Amazing welder. It will also do stick welding. I use it for MIG and it is really good.

Ariel


----------



## Cr2348455 (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks ahazi


----------



## General Zod (Feb 7, 2021)

I have one.  Do a search here and you can find some videos I made last April, as well as some videos from this past December when I built a steel rack out of scrap pipe.

I think all the manuals have that safety precaution (from HTP that is).   They have to cover themselves.  

Is it any good?  It's a damned good stick welder.   An acquaintance of mine who has been welding >20yrs also has one, previously had two Lincoln SA200's, and currently has a Vantage 400.  According to him, the Vantage 400 has a better arc than the SA200, and the 200TLP's arc is just as good as the Vantage 400, but has more adjustability with Hot-Start, Arc-Force, and Pulse.


----------



## General Zod (Feb 7, 2021)

ahazi said:


> I have the HTP Pro pulse 200 and I love it. Amazing welder. It will also do stick welding. I use it for MIG and it is really good.
> 
> Ariel



I just put a custom made 20ft  MIG gun on mine, with a carbon graphite liner.   It used to be amazing before, now it's even better!


----------



## Cr2348455 (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you General Zod
I will watch your videos with great interest. 
I was most concerned about any problems with my automatic hood. 
I presently have a Miller Dial Arc, with 100 amp service.   It is really the only welder I have ever used. 
I like to run 5/32" 7018 at about 160-170 amps
on 1/2" steel.   Runs great , nice arc and easy to use. 
Just heavy when needing to move. 
This HTP 200tlp is like 20 lbs,  amazing. 
It seems as though this machine  gives a better arc than two very nice machines, and 3 if you add a Dial Arc. 
jonath


----------



## Cr2348455 (Feb 7, 2021)

_That sounds awesome. 
You have some amazing collection of machines !
I love to stick weld.   I find it challenging and very satisfying. 
I tried Tig on a Miller maxstar and it was just to slow for me. 
Tried mig on a buddy's Lincoln , but there was not much challenge, and I am a beginner. _


----------



## General Zod (Feb 7, 2021)

Cr2348455 said:


> Thank you General Zod
> I will watch your videos with great interest.
> I was most concerned about any problems with my automatic hood.
> I presently have a Miller Dial Arc, with 100 amp service.   It is really the only welder I have ever used.
> ...



I think I have some 5/32" 7018s but I haven't ran them on the 200TLP yet.   At that amperage (160-170A) expect about 30% duty cycle, maybe a tad more if it is a nice cool day.  I've never used that Miller dial arc, but yea I can tell you it (the 200TLP) runs very very very nice.  I was initially boggled as to why it cost sooooo much compared to other similar machines out on the market, and I was told by HTP that on the main PCB/logic board, they implemented a very high-end DSP chip that is responsible for the great arc dynamic.   I don't remember exactly, but from what I think I recall, they said that DSP chip _alone _is worth about 1/3 the selling cost of the machine. When I got mine and ran some rods, it all made sense and the cost was justified. 

As far as the hood issue, I've not had any flashing issues with my Optrel hoods when using pulse.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow, that's some expensive dsp chip !
I only have a cheap automatic hood, I think solar and battery backup, but that is reassuring to hear about there were no problems. 
How does it run 6010 ?
Thanks again


----------



## General Zod (Feb 7, 2021)

Cr2348455 said:


> Wow, that's some expensive dsp chip !
> I only have a cheap automatic hood, I think solar and battery backup, but that is reassuring to hear about there were no problems.
> How does it run 6010 ?
> Thanks again



It can run _two _simultaneously if I want it to...just like this.....







So yea, it can run it like nobody's business.  It eats other sticker welders for breakfast.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow !
Very interesting 
Thanks


----------



## General Zod (Feb 7, 2021)

Cr2348455 said:


> Wow !
> Very interesting
> Thanks


Obviously something like that isn't very useful in real-world applications, but I just made that video as a testament to it's capabilities.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes
Still kinda amazing. 
looks like a quality machine. 
I just keep running 5/32 7018 and never really went past whatever the duty cycle is on this old welder. 
30% 160-170 amps may be a bit limiting if I understand it right.   3 minutes of welding in ten minute period


----------



## General Zod (Feb 7, 2021)

Cr2348455 said:


> Yes
> Still kinda amazing.
> looks like a quality machine.
> I just keep running 5/32 7018 and never really went past whatever the duty cycle is on this old welder.
> 30% 160-170 amps may be a bit limiting if I understand it right.   3 minutes of welding in ten minute period


Yes, but that is my guesstimate, not written in stone.  IMO, You'd have to be like Robin Hood and pull out another rod like an arrow from behind your back and continue immediately without any chipping or wire-brushing or wire-wheeling with only max 3-second down-time (IMO) to fully meet a given duty cycle on a stick welder.   In the _real-world_ I've yet to see anyone actually do that, with _any _stick welder, so each time you stop to re-position, get a new rod, chip slag, wire-brush, wire-wheel with an angle grinder, get a new part to weld up, etc, is all rest-time for the machine. The rest-time is just as cumulative as the arc on-time for the duty cycle. But yea, the small-form factor is the only downside to this machine, as it can only dissipate so much heat in it's small-size. But I honestly think you'd have a be a full-blown pipe welder with a fitter by yourside that is doing all that other work for you, so the only thing you're actually doing is welding non-stop, minute-after-minute. Then I can see someone really taxing this machine. But for typical stuff with only one person doing everything, I don't really think it would pose too much of a problem.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you for you in depth comment. 
I think I will pull the trigger once Spring comes around and I can stick weld outside. 
Thanks again


----------



## General Zod (Feb 7, 2021)

Cr2348455 said:


> Thank you for you in depth comment.
> I think I will pull the trigger once Spring comes around and I can stick weld outside.
> Thanks again


 I was wondering why, since it's about 78°F outside.....but then I saw your location.  Yes, spring would be much better for you.


----------



## Al 1 (Feb 7, 2021)

What Mark said.   Al


----------

